# Frenado de motor monofasico



## dant (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber como se puede frenar un motor monofasico electricamente.
Hasta ahora probe cambiando el sentido de giro pero sin resultados.

desde ya gracias, Damian


----------



## DANDY (Jul 6, 2007)

usa el frenado dinamico el cual consiste en quitar la energia alterna del motor e instantaneamente inyectar una  tension dc de aproximadamete 10 veces menos que la tension ac eficaz por unos 2 segundos y el motor frenara bruscamente


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wou!! Eso del  frenado dinamico es interesante. Existe la posibilidad de dañar la duente de tension continua??Necesita estar conectda con alguna polarizacion especial con respecto al sentido de giro del motor(se me ocurre)??

Gracias


----------



## DANDY (Jul 11, 2007)

si ves que la corriente de frenado es alta simplemente usa una resistencia en serie o baja la tension DC la polaridad no importa igual frena pero te recomiendo que uses un solo diodo de alta potencia enseriado con una resistencia para disminuir tamaño y costos


----------



## Joel reynol Vega (Ago 1, 2007)

realmente el frenado dinamico consiste en utilizar la potencia inercial del motor al momento de desconectar la alimentación de este , mira has una prueba simple con un motor de dc fraccionario(menos de un H.P.) y con campo de imanes permanentes, inyectale voltaje y desconectalo e inmediatamente pon en corto las terminales del motor y veras que el motor se amarra, ahora trata de darle giro  a la flecha del motor asi  en corto(sin conectar la alimentación), notaras que se siente pesado de hecho no gira. esto es debido a que un motor dc es también un generador y al tratar de girarlo generara voltaje el cual estará en corto-circuito. para hacer un control de frenado dinámico sencillo para motores fraccionarios consiste en un reley que desconecte la alimentación conecte las terminales del motor a traves de una resistencia de bajo valor ohmico. para motores de mayor capacidad se emplean circuitos por pasos o con rampas de bajada de voltaje.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola a todos.
Las indicaciones de DANDY son buenas cuando el frenado no es frecuente. Los he visto instalados en máquinas industriales pero, sólo para detener la máquina en situaciones de emergencia (seguridad). En la mísma máquina, para detener el motor, en condiciones normales, se utiliza un sistema de freno elctromagnético que hace el frenado en condiciones más suaves. El frenado frecuente en estas condiciones es muy estresante, tanto para la circuitería, como también para el mismo motor.
Esto para motores monofásicos y trifásicos también, aún qué, en estos últimos se utiliza, a veces, la funcion de inversión instantánea, que no surte efecto en los monofásicos.

El frenado dinámico funciona bién para los motores DC de imán permanente y también para los universales, cortocircuitando el rotor.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## acetatodefuetilo (Ago 8, 2007)

resulta que mi caso es ligeramente distinto.... motor dc que funcionara con reductores a 1 rpm... poco verdad.... pues lo que yo deseo es moverlo por tramos a distintas velocidades angulares... produciendose una parada e inversion del sentido en los extremos....

como lo controlariais? como lo frenariais y como invertiriais el sentido de giro? antes esta inversion no era tal sino que con una biela se invertia mecanicamente el sentido pero el motor dc seguia manteniendolo y ademas claro esta no deceleraba metiendo la carga unos trancazos en los extremos considerables... o sea una chapuza....

a ver si alguien me ayuda... gracias.


----------



## microsistel (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola me interesa conocer un poco mas sobre este tema, yo he trabajando con prensas/balancines de 2 Tns. y algunas tenian motores DC, en 200Vcc, y usan el freno Electrodinámico, de manera muy simple, cortocircuitando el rotor, ya que era de imanes permanente, este método funciona perfecto, ya que la prensa siempre frenaba exacto en el Punto Muerto Superior. Ahora bien, tengo que hacer lo mismo con un motor de 1/4 HP, pero en Alterna monofásico con capacitor. 

En este caso quizas haya que inyectar tal cual dicen aca una contínua, al campo, pero no se cuánto y si realmente eso funciona, no necesito que se clave el motor pero que se vaya desacelerando mas o menos rápido.

Si alguien conoce ese método agradezco ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 15, 2010)

dant: Tambien hay algo en:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/freno-electromagnetico-26758/
Salu2.


----------



## Will (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola a todos que tal
soy nuevo en este foro, estuve leendo y la verdad es muy util.
Quiciera que me ayudaran con algo: Intente automatizar una maquina tejedora utilizando un motor motor monofasico de medio caballo, y lo hice a base de inversion de giro pero el motor empeso a calentar demaciado, pienso que nesecita un frenado para luego que invierta, o hay un motor adecuado para ello.
Ayudenme por fa


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 11, 2010)

Si disponés de trifasica --> usá un motor trifásico, al ser tan chico se bancan sin problemas las inversiones. 
Salvo que sean demasiadas por minuto --> en ese caso mejor con un variador.

Si ademas de muchas inversiones por minuto deben ser bruscas --> ya tiene que ser un servomotor o un paso a paso robusto. Pero como esto representa bastantes $$$ ==> Mejor pensá en como meter una inversion mecanica.


----------



## Will (Nov 11, 2010)

gracias por la respuesta mano.
no tienes una sujerencia de un frenado electricamente?
muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

El frenado de un motor de contínua se hace por cortocircuito.

O sea , gira hacia un lado , lo desconectas de tensión y lo ponés en corto , frenó o casi , sacás el corto y le invertís tensión.

El tema es que se va a hacer más lento el proceso.

He visto algún sistema que primero lo cortocircuitaba brevemente y luego le inyectaba un pulso inverso proveniente de un capacitor cargado al doble de tensión de funcionamiento , de esa menera lograban "clavar" al motor inmediatamente y con menos problemas de temperatura.

 Podés aumentarle la ventilación con un forzador centrífugo (turbina).

Lo mejorcito es cómo te dice Eduardo , un inversor mecànico con dos embragues eléctricos. Entonces el motor gira continuamente. Menos gasto de electricidad

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

otra forma de frenado en motores dC de baja potencia es poner el mismo potencial en ambos terminales.
Un ejemplo de ello, habran visto el control de precisíón de una plataina de CD o DVD, el motor esta alimentado por all bridge, y cuano se lo quiere parar en un punto tiene el mismo potencial en los terminales... cuando un motor DC gira libre sobre todos los de iman permanente generan corriente, pero si tienen el mismo potencial se opone a la diferencia causada por el giro inercial y no importa para donde gire se para. ya que queda inmovil

Otra forma de freno es con una R de carga, los inverters vadiadores de velocidad utilizan ese sistema o la inyección de CC en los bobinados tipicamente una tensión de 24V pero no en forma permanente estos parametro son ajustables...

Cuando se necesitan paradas bruscas existen motores especiales de muy baja inercia, que cuando estan detenidos no se pueden mover con la mano, cuando se les quita la energia prácticamente paran en seco.

Cuando el frenado es algo recursivo se utiliza motores que tienen freno incorporado, son modelos standares y pueden verlos en cualquier catalogo de motores...
Adicionalmente se fabrican frenos de muy diversos tipos para motores, los accionamientos pueden ser mecanicos, electricos, aire comprimido etc, pueden ser de disco, multidisco, de zapatas, axiales radiales etc etc, la variedad es muy pero muy extensa.
Para detener un  motor con reductores epicicloidales, cualquier metodo de lso simples es viable, si partimos de un motor de unos 1400rpm hasta bajar a unas 10rpm la reducción es de 140 veces si eso significa en otros terminos que tras 700 griros del motor el eje de salida grio solo 5 y si el motor gira 140 veces la salida hara tan solo un giro luego por cada giro del motor la salida se movera 360/140 aprox 18/7 es decir poco más de 2 grados, la acción de unir los terminales o ponerlos a al mismo potencial resultara bastante efectivo.

Por otro lado tomen un motor monofasico jaula de ardilla y pongan 24V en su bobina y prueben mover el eje a mano luego comenten


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2010)

tengo una maquina de cortar césped que tiene un  sistema de frenado ,cuando   le   quitas  la alimentación  se frena al  instante,en cualquier momento   la destripo para mirar como  le hace ,el motor es de 220 volt y no tiene capacitor ,a simple vista no se le nota nada mecánico   que  lo frene ,pero una ves que   freno ,se puede mover   con la mano la cuchilla ,pero si giro rapido la cuchilla no   levanta velocidad se pone frenado ,,,,voy a seguir de cerca este post esta interesante el tema 
el rey julien saluda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

Si es una que tiene dos botones de goma rojo y verde sobre el motor , y además si la empastás se detiene y hay que apretar uno de esos botones para volver a ponerla en marcha , tuve una de esas y SI tiene capacitor de arranque . Utiliza el centrífugo (forzado mecanicamente con el pulsador) para ponerla en marcha y protejerla con desconección automática si se frena. Y el frenado era por cortocircuito del devanado.

Chusmeala por las dudas y contanos.

Saludos su Majestad   !


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

Rey julien ud por aqui, ja no lo oi llegar saludos a su majestad,,,
Te cuento algo hay unos polipastos (jaja nada que ver con una cortadora) cuando el motor esta detenido esta frenado, cuando arranca obviamente queda sinfreno, estos tieen una contruccion especial del motor el rotor es cónico en corrspondencia con el estator, cuando pierde velocidad al detenerlo un potente resorte empuja el estator hacia atras, donde hay un sistema de frenado por fricción, una parte estática y la otra en el rotor. en esta condición que da lejos del estator, pero al arrancar la fuerza mágnetica lo impulsa hacia adlelante donde queda en funcionaiento.

Un polipasto es un aparejo electrico

Este sistema lo utiliza una marca alemana muy reconocida por la calidad de sus productos

Rey julien me cuenta que tiene en mente?
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2010)

> Chusmeala por las dudas y contanos.





> Rey julien me cuenta que tiene en mente?


no  tiene ningún botón solo la llave de  apagar   o  encender  la maquina ,ya me convencieron este sabado  la desarmo ''para  limpiarla''  y  la miro  haber   que  tiene  ,ase rato le tenia ganas de  desarmarla,solo la use    3    veces   desde   que la compre,hace como    un año y  hay quedo ,
saludos dosme y  amigo panda    eduardo   y a todos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 11, 2010)

Los frenados eléctricos son frenados "viscosos". Esto es: girando a muchas rpm la cupla de frenado es alta y la van perdiendo a medida que caen las vueltas, hasta quedar girando locos a muy bajas revoluciones.  No son "una frenada brusca sin disipar energía", la energia hay que disiparla en algun lado, que puede ser una resistencia de frenado o el mismo bobinado (el motor de cc en corto).
Como sea es mejor que "clavar" invirtiendo la tension o las fases.

Pero siendo esto una maquina tejedora, imagino que esto está invirtiendo de sentido "ferozmente" y a mucha velocidad --> por mas que se encuentre solucion satisfactoria al frenado, como inmediatamente debe arrancar se va a tener el calentamiento extra debido a que hay que acelerarlo rapido (mayor corriente->mayor calentamiento)

 Esto va mas para una inversion mecánica, con embragues magnéticos o un cilindro neumatico.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2010)

Microsystel, podes inyectar 24V de CC, proba como dije sobre cualquier motor y vas a ver que no podes mover el eje, si lo que deseas es un descenco de la velocidad pode poner por un lado inyección de 12V y probar a que tensión te trabaja mejor tambien hay otros sistemas no se cual sera tu aplicación.
incluso pode poner esa tensión en la bobina aux luego del capacitor asi sera un frenado suave podes hacer que luego que quitas la energia se conecte la tensión de frenado con un temporizador qu corte antes que se pare del todo asi el motor no queda"pegado"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

que  desilusión,yo  esperaba algo  electrónico o   mas  complejo,
el motor  si tiene capacitor es  un motor común pero  tiene un sistema  de frenado ,no se si seria la palabra correcta  ''omocinetico'' ,es ingenioso y    en realidad muy simple ,tiene un resorte una cinta    y  una campana 
cuando das  tension    la cinta  queda flojita ,al dejar  de tener  tension la cinta  se ''pega'' a  la campana y eso lo  frena de golpe 
como dice Eduardo  mas arriba 





> Los frenados eléctricos son frenados "viscosos". Esto es: girando a muchas rpm la cupla de frenado es alta y la van perdiendo a medida que caen las vueltas, hasta quedar girando locos a muy bajas revoluciones. No son "una frenada brusca sin disipar energía", la energia hay que disiparla en algun lado, que puede ser una resistencia de frenado o el mismo bobinado (el motor de cc en corto).


saludos
PD:

mientras  la desarmaba mi imaginación  volaba ,esperaba  ver   alguna placa   con  rectificadores    u     algún sistema  de generar volt para  frenar la maquina   por electromagnetismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2010)

Pucha che . . . No tiene tecnología NASA-iana ! 

Tiene un electroimán para tensar la cinta o aflojarla ? 

Saludos Rey


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2010)

Como estas rey juelien, hay una cosa que al menos no he visto(no significa que no este)es un tema y es el siguiente, basicamente la electrónica deriva de la electrotecni y que termino dando dos disciplinas que si bien tienen en muchos momentos puntos en común sus cultores al menos una de las ramas pone distancia, la otra es la electromecánica que intenta resolverlo todo mediante técnicas electricas tal vez olvidadas y en general les va bastante bien, uno es el caso que tu viste en tu máquina otra es en los variadores de vel con motores universales en el cual tiene movimiento el soporte de los carbones para variar el angulo y funcion y bastante bien....

Los varoadores a inverter como por ejemplo el alivar 18 incorporan una función de frenado mediante la inyección de CC y uno puede ir variando los niveles para lograr el frenado deseado dentro de cierto rango

En estos equipos por su construcción y concepción ya compleja y por disponer de elementos como un microcontrolador ciertas funciones no son dificiles de implementar

Si bien el sistema de inyección de CC tiene un pequeño problema, si tienes un motor de lavaropa o simiilar pueba de poner en cualquiera de las bobbinas 12 o 24V vas a ver que el eje queda como pegado y no se lo puede mover con la mano, el problema es la remanencia mágnetica que queda que puede causar problemas en el re arranque del motor por ello el frenado se hace conectando y desconectando y a u vez inviertiendo la polaridad, en sistemas sofisticados al final se conecta brevemente una tensión igual pero alterna para que "borre" es desir desmagnetize las armaduras

Este tema es muy amplio y muy interesante y da para mucho en realidad al igual que el tema de frenado hay tantas formas y dspositvos como variadas son las aplicaciones, como tu sabes yo trabaje en un una industria gráfica, y vi muchas cosas muy interesantes lo que me llevo a buscar y encontrar cosas increibles y tener gracias a ello un panorama bastante amplio, tengo manuales y catalogos con toda la variedad de embragues y frenos industriales comercializados aqui por disitintas empresas y lo mismo de un motón de marcas, en su mayoria extranjeras que me han enviado abundante información, lo que constituye un interesante material de consulta....

En este tipo de industria se utiliza mucho algo que se llama freno de deslizamiento que permite tener una tenssión x en un material flexible y entre tantos metodos existen otros que se basan en lo siguiente, la máquina gira a x velocidad y demanda el material, esto no se puede hacer cont todos hay algunos que por su sonsistencia o pueden estirarse o simplemente cortarse, para ello en el eje se conecta un motor a un controlador que monitorea la velocidad de la máquina y va entregando lentamente el material logrando una tensión en el mismo de valores muy bajos(por debajo de su resistencia)

Este tipo de tensionado se utilizo mucho en los sistemas de grabadores de cinta abierta el carrete bobinador como el debobinador son accionados por motores que actuan a distina velocidad e incluyen un compensador a balancin el que se mueve arriba y abajo compensando la tensión y logrando que esta sea uniforme...
Tal cual, existe en las maquinas asi sea que el debobinador tenta un freno hay un dispositivo que compensa deformaciones, te comento esto porque eres ingenioso y te puede servir


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pucha che . . . No tiene tecnología NASA-iana !
> 
> Tiene un electroimán para tensar la cinta o aflojarla ?
> 
> Saludos Rey



sin  electroiman ,una especie de zapata  que  con la velocidad de abre y aflofa la  cinta ,empieza  a grirar  algo frenada  y ni  bien  levanta velocidad se abre y ajoja  la cinta de freno,que ni siquiera  tiene pastilla de freno,solo una cinta y  la campana donde se agarra ,
el motor a simple vista parece chico,pero esta embutido  en  la carcaza ,solo  sobresale unos 10 centimetros por  encima de la maquina ,el capacitor esta en un compartimento debajo de la carcaza ,tiene los dos típicos bovinados de un motor,el de arranque con su placa,que desconecta el capacitor  y el de fuerza  ,arriba tiene un acrilico y un disco con  colores amarillos y  negros que indican cuando el motor esta girando ,mirando a simple viste la maquina esta buena tiene cesta que  junta el cesped ,es casi todo de plastico  duro ,excepto la carcaza que es de metal y  las manijas de caño plastificado ,el motor esta adentro de otra carnaza de plástico  
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh , un centrífugo ! OK


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2010)

esa era la palabra freno centrifugo,
muy  interesante  lo  de panda ,eso de los dispositivos compensa deformaciones 
saludos


----------



## peperc (Ago 14, 2019)

hola, queria saber si hay alguna forma ( en lo posible sin abrir la maquina )  de acelerar el frenado de un motor tipo amoladora.
ADEMAS DE  quitarle la alimentacion o soltar el switch de encendido) .

gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2019)

Me suena que hay temas sobre eso mismo.
Básicamente desenchufar y cortocircuitar los bornes del motor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 14, 2019)

Hola tal cuál cómo comenta Scooter. En motores universales( a escobillas) no puede inyectarse corriente para un frenado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)

Habría que usar un mini relé que ponga en corto el motor una vez apagado.



peperc dijo:


> en lo posible sin abrir la maquina



 Diría que casi imposible . . .


----------



## peperc (Ago 14, 2019)

hola, gracias por responder, lo leere tranquilo.
les cuento la idea:
desde hace tiempo uso  AMOLADORA pero se que es peligrosa, la idea era ponerle en el cuerpo en 2 lugares estrategicos pulsadores, para que solo se active si estos 2 pulsadores estan apretados.
de tal manera que cualquier movimiento raro  si o si me permita soltar aunque sea uno.

la idea seria hacer el equipo en una caja o una zapatilla, el circuito seria muy simple:
con un transformador tengo baja tension asi los 2 pulsadores trabajan con baja tension y no me preocupa el cable que envuelva a la amoladora.
y en la misma caja o zapatilla esta el rele que corta la energia.
estuve leyendo que si le mando CC , eso es facil:
cuando corto la energia de 220v en el enchufe inmediatamente le mando la CC , uso un trafo un poco mas grande y listo.

vere de hacer pruebas.
la idea no es que se " clave" ya que efectivamente eso debe estresar mucho a el equipo , pero si que lo frene ya que vieron como son las amoladoras cuando las apagas, siguen un buen rato .

lo mas molesto es el tema de los pulsadores que sean comodos y cumplan.

gracias a todos


pandacba dijo:


> o
> Por otro lado tomen un motor monofasico jaula de ardilla y pongan 24V en su bobina y prueben mover el eje a mano luego comenten



monofasico te referis a el taladro de 220v ca ?? o la amoladora ??

24 v te referis a ca ?? o cc ??


Scooter dijo:


> Me suena que hay temas sobre eso mismo.
> Básicamente desenchufar y cortocircuitar los bornes del motor.



hola, disculpen, no se si es que las respuestas se me mezclan o no.

entonces que debo hacer ??
en el enchufe , en la ficha macho :
le saco los 220v y pongo las 2 patas en corto ??
o le inyecto CC ??

igual no es dificil, probare ambas, como dije no quiero que se clave , si que frene.
la amoladora es la unica herramienta que me da un poco de "cosilla " usarla, las demas no, ni taladro, ni lijadora, ni destornillador, ni juguetitos sexuales, ni minitorno, ni martillo sds ,  nada.. solo la amoladora me gustaria poder tener algo mas de seguridad.. .

mil gracias.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Habría que usar un mini relé que ponga en corto el motor una vez apagado.
> 
> 
> 
> Diría que casi imposible . . .



pero no les entiendo ... 
si la llave esta en ON .... yb desenchufo la ficha macho y pongo las 2 patitas en conrto , ¿ eso no es poner en corto el motor ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2019)

Con la propia llave de encendido accionás el relé , los contactos NC del motor , en paralelo con el motor . . .  y ponele un fusible


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2019)

El motor es a escobillas o a inducción? En función de eso se aplica una alternativa u otra para el frenado.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2019)

Si es de inducción CC, si es universal cortocircuito.


----------



## peperc (Ago 15, 2019)

hola, voy a probar, sin desarmar nada, desde el enchufe.

desde ya les agradezco.

NO lo desarmo por que la ultima vez que desarme una maquina ( taladro) , se destartalo todo, salio volando esto y aquello... ya no son como antes, ahora tienen palanquitas, opciones y demas, y al desarmar sale todo disparado.
hasta una plancha, que hoy dia son con vapor y no se que, hace años desarme una y apenas abrirla me salio disparado un resorte que casi me da en el ojo... nunca fue la misma esa placha.
asi que si puedo evitar desarmar , lo evito y mas si anda ok.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2019)

Obvio , lo que anda *NO* se desarma !


----------

